# Electrolux AES Fault



## Oops (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I've found this forum through the assistance of Google!


I hope you may be able to help me. I am not a HVAC engineer.

My dads friend has a motorhome, and he has a problem with his fridge/freezer.

It's an Electrolux AES RM 6505.

The problem is that it does not work on Mains. He tells me it works on Gas, and works when the vehicle is running, just not on mains hook up.

I opened it up and took a look inside. Found the control board. When turned on initially, it waits for 240V then after 10 seconds reverts to gas.

I've checked the outputs on the board for the 240V heater element when switched on, and there's no 240V. There's 240V going into the board however, the board isn't sending 240 to the heater element.

The 240V fuse is in-tact.

There is a resistance of 1.5KOhm on the heater element, so I assume that it is serviceable.

So. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to try next? There is only a main board, and the facia board with the on switch and thermostat button. 

I was hoping to find that the heater element was bust but ce la vie.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

If no power coming out of he board its probably the board it is common.Try leisure spares you will need the model and production number.If you subscribe to the forum you will be able to search im sure the problem would of been covered already.
kev


----------



## Oops (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay thanks for the info, yea I had a google search earlier and found a few posts from this forum.

Cheers


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

had a similar problem circuit board blown at the back of the fridge this cant be repaired the transistors are encased in hard plastic, new unit cost about £130 problem was a short on the van it didn't blow any fuses before the transistor fried, had to get a sparky to sort it in the end, the original fault was just as you describe hope this helps


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Oops said:


> There is a resistance of 1.5KOhm on the heater element, so I assume that it is serviceable.


According to my maths that would give a current flow of 0.16amps. I don't know what is a "normal" current for a fridge but that seems very low to me for any sort of heating element???? I would be tempted to suggest that the element has gone "high resistance" and the control board is reading the resistance as an open circuit so is switching automatically to gas.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Oops said:
> 
> 
> > There is a resistance of 1.5KOhm on the heater element, so I assume that it is serviceable.
> ...


I agree - do a test on the mains heating element


----------

